# true blue test - commercial



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

ok, so every day i see this blue buffalo commercial on tv and it says "take the true blue test and compare your dog food" and so i did. mainly because i have to write a paper and don't feel like it, so i love doing useless things.
and the only brands you are able compare your food to are kind of "crappy" brands and not so good dog food. yes, blue is always better...of course. *lol*
*note: i am not pro or contra blue dog food ;-)


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, I too looked at this a bit ago. I was going to compare Hitch's Orijen Regional Red to their food, and they diddn't have it.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Well i mean, they're spending money to market their own product after all. At least it's better than rigging the test so that even better foods turn out worse.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, those things (for any food) are kinda dumb.

Here's how I compare foods: Take Kibble X and Kibble Y, compare ingredients and guaranteed analysis (and full nutrient analysis if available), feed to dog, write down results. Compare results from Kibble X and Kibble Y, go with whatever one did the best. Sometimes it's not the one I thought might have been.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Losech said:


> Yeah, those things (for any food) are kinda dumb.
> 
> Here's how I compare foods: Take Kibble X and Kibble Y, compare ingredients and guaranteed analysis (and full nutrient analysis if available), feed to dog, write down results. Compare results from Kibble X and Kibble Y, go with whatever one did the best. Sometimes it's not the one I thought might have been.


 Pretty much! My dogs are raw fed, but my foster is on kibble (owner [deployed overseas] didn't want him on raw). I got him off his crappy food at least and have tried a few different kibbles. Some have gone much better than others.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I remember doing the Blue test a few years ago - ridiculous the comparrison kibbles used! Some of the other dog food companies do the same, unfortunately.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, they don't want you comparing it to, say, Chicken Soup, which is just as good and a lot cheaper . If they picked the top 5 best-selling dog foods to compare themselves to I'd be OK with that.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

;-) of course they only take foods that are not as good as theirs. but i thought it was kind of funny...its not really the "true blue test" *lol*


----------

